# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Πρόταση παροχου Voip για αρκετά κανάλια φωνής

## patben

Καλησπέρα,

Ψάχνω μια εταιρία voip που να παρέχει αρκετά κανάλια φωνής σε λογικό κόστος, επίσης να είναι και αξιόπιστη γιατί την θέλω για επαγγελματική χρήση.
Από ελληνικές σκέφτομαι την intertelecom ειναι 15 ευρώ 2 κανάλια φωνης + 18 ανά επιπλέον ας πούμε για 5 κανάλια  72 ευρώ πάγιο ανά έτος.

Τώρα όμως έχω δει τουλάχιστον θεωρητικά ότι μπορείς να πας και σε ξένη εταιρία πχ twilio, vonage, telnyx.
Στην telnyx που την χρησιμοποιώ για sms λέει ότι μπορώ να κάνω φορητοτητα το ελληνικό μου σταθερό. Το πάγιο είναι 12 ευρώ ανά έτος με 10 κανάλια φωνής outbound και απεριόριστα inbound και κοστος inbound αποδοχης κλησης 0.006 δολάρια ανά λεπτό δηλαδή ας πούμε με τα επιπλέων 60 ευρω του παγιου διάφορα με intertelecom θα μπορώ να δεχτώ κλήσεις διάρκειας 10.000 λεπτών. 
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς εταιρεία που βρίσκετε στο εξωτερικό για κάτι τέτοιο; Θα βρεθώ με ανεπιθύμητες εκπλήξεις;

Ευχαριστω

----------


## netblues

Βρισκεσαι στην Ελλαδα  η εκτος?
Και οταν λες αρκετα κανάλια τι εννοεις? 2-3 ή 40?

----------


## patben

Ελλάδα είμαι. 
Αυτή την στιγμή τον αριθμό μου τον έχω στην forthnet με κλειδωμενο voip και δυο καναλια.
Θα ήθελα 5-6 κανάλια για αρχή ας πούμε.

----------


## netblues

Επειδη το ελληνικο internet εχει τις δυσκολες στιγμες του, ειδικοτερα σε περιπτωσεις lock down, κοψιματος ινων κλπ, η χρηση του διεθνους Internet για voip (δλδ χωρις buffering) δεν ειναι και πολυ καλη ιδεα, ειδικότερα οταν μιλαμε για επαγγελματική χρηση.

Για τετοια χρήση χρειάζεσαι ένα sip trunk από έλληνα πάροχο. Θα πήγαινα ephone, σαν πρώτη επιλογή, και μετά modulus. Μιλα μαζί τους.

----------


## astbox

Υπόψιν, αν κάνεις όπως σου λένε μεταφορά τον αριθμό σου, τότε θα καταργήσεις την σύνδεση σου και δεν θα έχεις internet.
Πρέπει να πάρεις 2ο αριθμό να περαστεί σε αυτόν η σύνδεση σου, αυτός που θες να μεταφέρεις να γίνει δευτερεύων και μετά να κάνεις την αίτηση μεταφοράς.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν η forthnet μπορεί να κάνει όλα τα παραπάνω.

----------


## rc31

Μίλα με modulus. Το κατέχουν το θέμα.

----------


## RpMz

Intertelecom μέχρι στιγμής λειτουργεί πολύ καλά χωρίς προβλήματα. 

Εναλλακτικά modulus.

----------


## BillyVan

Ειχα 6 καναλια απο ephone χαλαρα και στο χρόνο επανω τα έκανα 8.

Ιντερνετ απο 4G και παίζουν άψογα.

----------


## netblues

Βλεπω συχνα 20+ να παιζουν πανω απο μια vdsl  χωρις θεματα.

----------


## hxooptiki

yuboto εχω 8 καναλια φωνης, εδω και εναν χρονο σε πελατη χωρις προβλημα!

----------

